
30 Days Notebook Runtime for Kagglers - sanketsarang
https://blobcity.com/blobcity-cloud.html
======
sanketsarang
Enroll into BlobCity's A.I. Cloud and run your Jupyter Notebook models at
scale. Leverage unlimited compute, unlimited data and 30 day Notebook runtimes
at no cost. We have just launched and are currently in Limited Beta. Available
to Kagglers only on a first cum first serve basis. No payment and no credit
card required. Use our Notebook for your next Kaggle competition.

